# 40 is the New 20



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The date was August 19, 1989, and as I stood onstage at my second-ever bodybuilding competition, I listened with nervous anticipation as the announcer counted down the top five placements. I was only 20 years old, weighing in at a skinny but sharp and proportionate 171, wondering if after just three years of hard training [...]

*Read More...*


----------

